#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Is dit veilig of is dit niet veilig?

## stefan90kauw

Hey,

Ik ben lid van een forum van pretparken en kermissen e.d.
mischien wel bekend: Themepark.nl

Ik zat er eens rond te neuzen, kwam ik deze foto tegen:



Dit is dus een breakdance.
Deze attractie hebben gemiddeld 3 turbo's op iedere rit. Terwijl ze max 4 turbo's op iedere rit kunnen zetten.

Ik vroeg me af of die truss met al die parren wel veilig is.
Zown schijf levert heel wat vibraties en aangezien hij nogal snel draait (onwijs snel) en die truss stort in. Dan weet ik zeker dat alle inzittende opslag dood zijn.

Nogmaals.. is dit veilig?

----------


## DJ_matthias

is het nu gezichtsbedrog of staat die truss rechtsboven (de voorste dus) echt zo krom? lijkt me niet echt gezond... en aan de koppeling lijkt hij dan weer naar onder te buigen.
de trusspoot linksonder staat anders ook maar onstabiel lijkt me en dan staat er nog een speaker bovenop...
1 schop ertegen en de hele zooi gaat onderuit?

al een geluk ben ik niet zo'n fan van die attracties... mij zul je er nooit inzien!

greetzzzz

----------


## stefan90kauw

> is het nu gezichtsbedrog of staat die truss rechtsboven (de voorste dus) echt zo krom? lijkt me niet echt gezond... en aan de koppeling lijkt hij dan weer naar onder te buigen.
> de trusspoot linksonder staat anders ook maar onstabiel lijkt me en dan staat er nog een speaker bovenop...
> 1 schop ertegen en de hele zooi gaat onderuit?
> 
> al een geluk ben ik niet zo'n fan van die attracties... mij zul je er nooit inzien!
> 
> greetzzzz



 
Ik ben onwijs Fan van deze machines. Maar in deze stap ik echt nooit van me leven!

----------


## VERVALLEN

> is het nu gezichtsbedrog of staat die truss rechtsboven (de voorste dus) echt zo krom? lijkt me niet echt gezond... en aan de koppeling lijkt hij dan weer naar onder te buigen.
> de trusspoot linksonder staat anders ook maar onstabiel lijkt me en dan staat er nog een speaker bovenop...
> 1 schop ertegen en de hele zooi gaat onderuit?
> 
> al een geluk ben ik niet zo'n fan van die attracties... mij zul je er nooit inzien!
> 
> greetzzzz



 
Die truss hangt precies met de onderste pen idd niet goed in elkaar getimmerd. Het lijkt me geen professioneel opbouw gebeuren.
Die poot .... met box bovenop .... is precies met stijgerpijpen aan "iets" vergrendeld, en zou deze bovendien op de traanplaten met bouten ofzo nog gemonteerd zijn? Zo neen ..... gevaarlijk speeltje daar op die kermis!


Hopen dat de construcie het houd, en dat er geen dingen naar beneden komen. Ik ken deze atracties, om kotsmisselijk van te worden na een pak smoutebollen ....
En dan nog kans krijgen om wat sprobo's of wat parren tegen je wezen geslingerd te krijgen ....  NO WAY .... echt een GEVAAR lijkt me dat!

----------


## DJ_Compact

Lijkt mij dat het allemaal goed ontworpen is in de tijd van Bufkens. Als het echt onveilig was geweest dan bouwt Piet Verwijk het niet op lijkt me. 

Trouwens, Stefan... Al eens de DD in het echt aanschouwd?

----------


## Scooterguy

Ik zal hier eens even reageren,ik bouw deze attractie wel eens op en ben er ook redelijk veel op te vinden tijdens het seizoen,en 1 ding kan ik je wel vertellen : het is veilig!
De bruggen steken in mekaar met de gebruikelijke pennen,veiligheidspinnen + er zijn ook nog eens bouten en moeren in vastgezet.
De poten staan niet los op de vloer,deze hebben onderaan lange buizen die een dikke 25cm in het stalen onderstel steken en dus echt niet weg kan daveren.
De PAR-baren hangen met de gebruikelijke haken en veiligheidslussen vast,net zoals de overige belichting.
Boxen staan op steunen en zijn door middel van spanriemen nog eens vastgemaakt aan de statieven van de truss.
De constructie is volledig solide,daar letten we wel op.
Dus...je kan er veilig op plaats nemen als je ons nog eens ziet,momenteel staan we in Gent,volgende kermis is Kortrijk bij Pasen.

Greetz,
Scooterguy

----------


## speakerfreak

Lijkt mij anders wel erg gaaf om een nachtelijk ritje ermee te maken, blowtje erbij en je weet niet wat er met je gebeurt :Stick Out Tongue:  

Maar even serieus: vind het er niet erg onveilig uitzien wel lijkt de voorste diagonale truss wat krom te staan.
Ook de voorste truss poot met de speaker erop lijkt zo te kunnen weg glijden maar dat schijnt dus niet het geval te zijn.

----------


## goldsound

Ik heb ,volgens mij, in deze atractie gezeten op de kermis in Luik.

En idd, het zag er allemaal niet zo goed uit dan het moest zijn.

Was wel een lange rit, 9 min draaien  :EEK!:

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Ben vooral benieuwd hoe de truss in het midden van die "ster" is bevestigd. Het lijkt me een zelfdragende constructie. De diameter van de schijf is een meter of 12, daar komen nog de loopplaten bij. Al met al een meter of 16-18 aan truss die -behalve op de hoeken- nergens wordt ondersteund. Dit kán gewoon niet veilig zijn, lijkt mij.
Er zit inderdaad een knik in die truss, op het punt waar de koppelingen zitten. Maar dat die truss krom lijkt is een lensfout.
Goedkope lensjes van point-en-shoot-camera's zijn slecht gecorrigeerd tegen vertekening. Meestal treedt die in de groothoekstand op. Vandaar...

----------


## LJKEVIN

Zoals de eerste reactie al was...
is het totaal niet veilig te noemen.

Het ziet er voor een kermis natuurlijk al vrij professioneel uit..maar wanneer ze hier komen controleren, zijn ze zwaar de lul....


Nou zijn de afstanden van onder naar schuin boven volgens mij wel een meter of 8.. en wanneer je dan triangle truss gebruikt, is de kans vrij groot dat het een beetje doorbuigt..maar dit is geen BEETJE meer...
jeetjuh:P

Ondanks dat het er mooi uitziet, geloof ik niet dat het stil blijft staan als ik er aan ga slingeren...

----------


## dabassman

Even off topic. Wat is de link van dat forum? Ik vind het ook altijd wel leuk om zulke dingen te zien.

----------


## Duffy

Ik geloof mijn eigen ogen niet bij het lezen van al de onzin dat ik hier terug vindt.

Teneerste wil ik duidelijk maken dat topicstarter "Stefan90Kauw" nooit deze attractie in het echt heeft gezien en er wellicht ook nog niet over heeft gelezen. Hij weet juist niets over die attractie of de "pyramide" zoals wij het noemen. En je kan pas écht correct zijn als je informatie en bronnen juist zijn. Helaas, Stefan, bronnen heb je niet en je informatie houdt geen steek!

Zoals Scooterguy al eerder zei, is deze pyramide meer dan veilig. Ook ik heb deze al vader opgebouwd en afgebroken. Het materiaal is stevig maar toch ligt zodat het niet door overgewicht zou inzaken, wat eigenlijk sowieso uitgesloten is. Elk onderdeel wordt met meerdere dikke en lange pinnen vergrendelt. Ook de parren wordten met haaken aan de pyramide bevestigd en vastgemaakt.

De pyramide op zich staat niet los op de vloer, maar steekt met lange dikke pinnen in de basis van de attractie. En die staat muurvast. Kortom: 'wegdansen', instorten en al die fabeltjes die jullie erbij verzinnen zijn uitgesloten.

Natuurlijk zijn zulke dingen niet ontworpen om eraan te slingeren zoals een bende apen. Dat doe je nooit bij zulk materiaal waar dan ook: de kermis of in een discotheek.

En pas als jullie zelf weten waar jullie over praten, dus als jullie zelf die pyramide kennen, dan pas kun je dingen vertellen die correct zijn. Maar zover ik weet zijn Scooterguy en ikzelf de enigste op dit forum met kennis hierover.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ik mag aannemen dat er op het geheel een Duitse keuring zit? En ik moet eerlijk gezegt meegaan met het verhaal van 'Duffy' (niet verwarren met mij..) 'Kermisboeren' kennende, zullen ze met dergelijke attracties geen risico gaan lopen...Kost teveel ...Zeker bij attracties met bewegende delen...

Off topic : Ik vind de constructie geen vooruitgang voor de attractie...

----------


## Duffy

> Ik mag aannemen dat er op het geheel een Duitse keuring zit? En ik moet eerlijk gezegt meegaan met het verhaal van 'Duffy' (niet verwarren met mij..) 'Kermisboeren' kennende, zullen ze met dergelijke attracties geen risico gaan lopen...Kost teveel ...Zeker bij attracties met bewegende delen...
> 
> Off topic : Ik vind de constructie geen vooruitgang voor de attractie...



Welke keuring erop zit weet ik niet. En zelf ben ik geen 'kermisboer' of iets dergelijks. Ik ben er net als Scooterguy erg vaak en help ook wel. Bovendien ken ik de uitbater ook al enkele jaartjes. En je mag het van me aannemen dat het geen troep is dat erop steekt.

Maar keuringen gebeuren regelmatig (ik geloof per kermis ofzo) door een bedrijf dat erkend is. Anders zal men ook niet mogen opengaan van de gemeente.  :Wink:

----------


## rinus bakker

Als er bij de gemiddelde drive in netzoveel controle zou zijn als op kermissen....
dan was de hele wereld al gauw een stuk veiliger.
En tussen veilig ogen en veilig zijn is altijd een (reeks) rekensommetje(s) verborgen.

----------


## stefan90kauw

Dat laatste lange bericht waarin duidelijk werd gemaakt dat het wel veilig was, wist ik allemaal niet.

Nu ik dus weet dat het verder veilig in elkaar steekt kan ik met een gerust hart instappen.

Ik had er ook niet aangedacht dat attractie gekeurd worden. Als ze onveilig zijn mogen ze ook niet reizen.

Hierbij mijn excuses voor het twijfelen van veiligheid.

----------


## Scooterguy

Je zal eerder iets in een club of zaal op je hoofd krijgen dan op de kermis,elke keer weer voor de opening is er controle o.a. AIB Vincotte die alles keuren,van het kleinste boutje tot de grootste motor,alles bekijken ze.
Iets niet in orde=niet openen.
Dan doe je als exploitant wel je best om alles in orde te houden,het is immers je inkomen.
En voor mensen die wat meer van de kermis willen zien mogen steeds even langskomen op m'n site om wat foto's te bekijken http://www.kermisreportages.be ,er staat trouwens ook een special op van de Deca Dance,dan zie je 'm uit alle hoeken,ook vanop de achterwand.

----------


## Banned

hahahahahaha wel lachuh dat me maat piet verwijk op dit forum genoemd wordt !!!!

Geloof me nou deze constructie is veiliger dan de meeste constructie's op een live concert of drive in show of ander dergelijk feest.

Na de opbouw wordt er altijd door een keuringsmeester gecontroleerd ! 

Als het echt niet door de beugel kan mag deze attractie dan ook niet open voor publiek.

Ze moesten in de verhuur ook eens controles uitvoeren dan zullen er veel feesten afgelast worden.

Deze constructie zit er al langer op dan pietje eigenaar is ! en is door een erkend bouwer in belgie ontworpen ! 

Truss is ook geen alu maar staal geloof ik.

Volgende maand staat ie weer in antwerpen !!!! das weer gezellie ! 

Kermis is een van de veiligste gebeuren in de wereld alleen vaak door de toeschouwers door stoer te doen voor anderen gebeuren de meeste ongelukken.
 Attractie's worden vaker gekeurd dan een rigging op lokatie !!!

ikzelf vindt het ook niet zo mooi deze constructie MAAR in het donker is het toch een verrassend effect !

Geluid is ook slecht vindt ik persoonlijk ondanks er SA op zit.

Maar ieder heeft zijn eigen smaak.

----------


## Duffy

Nja, deze SA's zitten er ook héél lang op. Zover ik me kan herinneren, en dat gaat terug tot mid-jaren '90. Ik denk dat ze er in 1994 al op zaten. Kan zijn dat ze intussentijd zijn verandert.

Het geluid mag dan wel niet altijd evenmooi zijn, maar knallen kan het nog als de beste. Zoals in Waregem, bijvoorbeeld.

----------


## stefan90kauw

Hoe zit dit dan vast als ik vragen mag:




dat is nogal onduidelijk voor mij om te zien.
Foto komt overigens van Kermisreportages.be

----------


## Duffy

Bij elke 'overgang' (junction) wordt ie ook vastgemaakt met dikke pinnen. En net als de anderen steekt die met lange dikke pinnen in de 'grond'.  :Smile:

----------


## Mark-LED

Je kan me veel wijsmaken, maar mijn oog zegt afgaande op de foto's dat dit geen rechte lijnen zijn:

----------


## Duffy

Men leert het hier blijkbaar niet. Er is al zoveel gezegd dat die pyramide erg stevig is en zéér goed beveiligd. Daarbij, als dat niet het geval was zouden ze hoogstwaarschijnlijk ook niet open mogen.

En dat het nu eenmaal een beetje doorbuigt, dat verrast me niet als je besseft dat die pyramide er inderdaad langer op zit dan dat de 'nieuwe' eigenaar ermee rondreist.  :Smile:  Ik durf te wedden dat ook jij later zal doorbuigen als je oud bent.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mark-LED

Is er een website van de Deca Dance waar een up-to-date agenda op staat? Ik wil het wel eens met mijn eigen ogen zien zonder het op foto's te hoeven beoordelen.

----------


## Duffy

> Is er een website van de Deca Dance waar een up-to-date agenda op staat? Ik wil het wel eens met mijn eigen ogen zien zonder het op foto's te hoeven beoordelen.



Jazeker, www.deca-dance.be

----------


## Upgrading your system

Ja, sorry, maar als ik op de foto's af moet geen dan zeg ik op mijn beurt, laat die berekeningen eens zien. zou ik controleur zijn dan zou ik het op prutswerk houden en ook de berekeningen gaan checken.
houd me ten goede, de verdachte is onschuldig tot het tegendeel is bewezen, maar met uitspraken als deze:





> Men leert het hier blijkbaar niet. Er is al zoveel gezegd dat die pyramide erg stevig is en zéér goed beveiligd. Daarbij, als dat niet het geval was zouden ze hoogstwaarschijnlijk ook niet open mogen.
> 
> En dat het nu eenmaal een beetje doorbuigt, dat verrast me niet als je besseft dat die pyramide er inderdaad langer op zit dan dat de 'nieuwe' eigenaar ermee rondreist.  Ik durf te wedden dat ook jij later zal doorbuigen als je oud bent.



redt je het bij mij niet.

punt 1: als je truss gaat doorbuigen omdat het zo verschrikkelijk oud is en Napoleon zijn paard er al een heeft vastgebonden is het tijd voor de oud-ijzerboer (90 ct de kilo) en de hoogste tijd voor verse truss

punt 2: erg stevig en goed beveiligd.. waar baseer je die uitspraak op?? ik vind stevig iets heel anders als jij.
jij kan een spaanplaat discomeubel erg stevig vinden, maar ik vind het slappe hap.. is een mening, geen feit. dit moet op de een of andere manier te onderbouwen zijn.

punt 3: hoogstwaarschijnlijk ook niet open mogen.. prachtig.. je hebt gelijk, en dat zou mooi zijn.. betekend dus dat de attrakie keurig in orde is.. maar je hebt het over hoogstwaarschijnlijk.. dus het is nog maar de vraag of dit punt 1 gecheckt is, punt 2 de controleur een persoon is die behalve van de kermisattraktie zelf ook verstand heeft van rigging.

Ik zal idd ook wel doorbuigen als ik zo oud ben, maar ik hoef niet volgehangen te worden met licht op mijn oude dag, en al helemaal niet boven mensen gehangen te worden.
bovendien vindt ik dit een foute uitspraak.. als truss zo oud is dat het gebreken gaat vertonen moet je het net als ik wanneer ik krom ga staan met pensioen gestuurd.

----------


## axs

> punt 1: als je truss gaat doorbuigen omdat het zo verschrikkelijk oud is en Napoleon zijn paard er al een heeft vastgebonden is het tijd voor de oud-ijzerboer (90 ct de kilo) en de hoogste tijd voor verse truss
> 
> punt 2: erg stevig en goed beveiligd.. waar baseer je die uitspraak op?? ik vind stevig iets heel anders als jij.



1)
Toch opletten met zulke uitspraken! 
Truss zal altijd doorbuigen! Max doorbuiging is zelfs opgegeven in de specificaties...
We lieten bij clouseau een 2tal jaar geleden zelfs het gebinte van het sportpaleis een 10tal centimeters doorbuigen!

2) 
dan spelen we de bal even terug... waarop baseer jij je om een 'eventuele' keuring onderuit te halen?
Vrees dat dat maar een slappe hap is :s

----------


## Banned

en zo zijn we weer lekker bezig op het forum met meningen.

Ik zou zeggen : ga in MEI naar Antwerpen naar de sinksefoor ( kermis ) 

Daar staat hij een week of 4 opgesteld voor het publiek. ( als hij dit keer niet wordt afgekeurd vanwege dat de controleur naar jullie negatieve meningen heeft gelezen )

deze zaak reist al ruim 10 jaar met deze konstruktie en wordt bijna wekelijk gecontroleert op veiligheid.

Als er nou eens een keuring was op de wekelijkse drive in shows en andere feesten / evenementen die worden georganiseerd zouden er een hoop mensen stoppen met dit werk ! 

En dat doorbuigen komt vaker voor in betrouwbare konstruktie's heb het zelf al eens meegemaakt met truss van Artilan ( zakt ook maximaal 10cm door bij belasting ) en dit spul is steviger dan prolyte !!!! maar ja daar is het dan ook 3X zo duur als de meeste trussen

----------


## rinus bakker

Maar nu FF serieus:
Duffy jij weet het dus het beste van ons allemaal, 
want bouwt dat ding geregeld op.
Dan weet je ook wel wie er zo af en toe langs komt om het geheel te keuren.... 
- AIB/Vincotte? - DNV? - BureauVeritas? - liftInstituut? - van Hemelen?
En wat ze dan allemaal precies keuren aan deze attractie, en op grond van welke Richtlijnen, normen, rekenregels of zoiets. enz.....
Nu geen algemeenheden meer maar feiten:
- wat voor PARren zijn het 64's of 56's - ik kan er niet uit wijs op de foto's?
- wat wegen die andere lichtbakken (strobes?) 
- wat voor truss is het (merk type enzo)
- hoe groot is een zo'n overspanning tot aan het centrale 'hoekstuk'? 8 a 9 meter?
- wat is de belastbaarheid van die trussconstructie? Rapporten gezien?
- hoe komt het dat die zooi zo giga veel ruimte heeft op de koppelingen.
- doorbuigen is één, maar uitgelubberde (ovale) gaten op de koppelingen is twee. 
Dat laatste is namelijk een reden voor afkeur. Gebeurt dat niet door de keurder (die alleen maar de attractie keurt en echt niet de 'rommel' eromheen) dan had de eigenaar dat zelf allang moeten doen. 
Keurders in de buurt gehad of niet, het blijft zijn verantwoordelijkheid en aansprakelijkheid.
Ik zou mijn kinderen niet in dat ding toelaten. 
Dan maar 10 Euro extra om ze in de botsauto's bezig te houden. 
Gehoorbeschadigingen loop je toch overal op op de kermis, dus daarvoor maakt het niet uit in welk attractie je zit.

----------


## Duffy

> punt 1: als je truss gaat doorbuigen omdat het zo verschrikkelijk oud is en Napoleon zijn paard er al een heeft vastgebonden is het tijd voor de oud-ijzerboer (90 ct de kilo) en de hoogste tijd voor verse truss



Voor een verse truss zijn er al plannen, wat niet betekend dat de huidige gevaarlijk is. Maar blinken doet ie niet meer zoals voorheen.  :Wink: 





> punt 2: erg stevig en goed beveiligd.. waar baseer je die uitspraak op?? ik vind stevig iets heel anders als jij.
> jij kan een spaanplaat discomeubel erg stevig vinden, maar ik vind het slappe hap.. is een mening, geen feit. dit moet op de een of andere manier te onderbouwen zijn.



Ik basseer mijn uitspraak op eigen ervaring. Niet alleen het opbouwen, maar ook tijdens het draaien. Zelfs bij volle snelheid komt er geen beweging in. Die SA luidsprekers zijn overigens ook gemonteerd op een dikke pin en vervolgens met spanriemen stevig vastgemaakt. Eraf glijden is uitgesloten.

Jullie basseren jullie uitspraken op wat jullie denken. Jullie denken dat die pyramide elke muggenscheetje hevig heen en weer wiegt. Fout, die is wel degelijk stevig. Ik zou er zelfs onder willen wonen als dat kon.





> punt 3: hoogstwaarschijnlijk ook niet open mogen.. prachtig.. je hebt gelijk, en dat zou mooi zijn.. betekend dus dat de attrakie keurig in orde is.. maar je hebt het over hoogstwaarschijnlijk.. dus het is nog maar de vraag of dit punt 1 gecheckt is, punt 2 de controleur een persoon is die behalve van de kermisattraktie zelf ook verstand heeft van rigging.



Zoals ik in het begin al verwachte is hier veel gezever over hoe zulke stellingen horen te zijn bij evenementen waarbij zoiets opgebouwd wordt boven of op een podium. Echter, de kermis is geen gewoon evenement en een kermisattractie is geen podium. Als je ons niet geloofd dat het wel degelijk stevig is moe tje maar eens een kijkje komen nemen.

Het geheel bestaat uit stukken die je in elkaar moet schuiven die dan ook nog eens met dikke pinnen beveiligd worden. De persoon die zo'n systeem handmatig uit elkaar wil krijgen wens ik alvast veel succes en een goed jaar.





> Ik zal idd ook wel doorbuigen als ik zo oud ben, maar ik hoef niet volgehangen te worden met licht op mijn oude dag, en al helemaal niet boven mensen gehangen te worden.
> bovendien vindt ik dit een foute uitspraak.. als truss zo oud is dat het gebreken gaat vertonen moet je het net als ik wanneer ik krom ga staan met pensioen gestuurd.



Je neemt ook alles een beetje té letterlijk op, nietwaar?

----------


## Duffy

> Maar nu FF serieus:
> Duffy jij weet het dus het beste van ons allemaal, 
> want bouwt dat ding geregeld op.
> Dan weet je ook wel wie er zo af en toe langs komt om het geheel te keuren.... 
> - AIB/Vincotte? - DNV? - BureauVeritas? - liftInstituut? - van Hemelen?
> En wat ze dan allemaal precies keuren aan deze attractie, en op grond van welke Richtlijnen, normen, rekenregels of zoiets. enz.....
> Nu geen algemeenheden meer maar feiten:
> - wat voor PARren zijn het 64's of 56's - ik kan er niet uit wijs op de foto's?
> - wat wegen die andere lichtbakken (strobes?) 
> ...



Ik weet niet het beste van allemaal. Er zijn andere mensen die er nog meer verstand van hebben. Mensen die de pyramide elke kermis weer opbouwen en afbreken, bijvoorbeeld?

Eerder in dit topic werd door Scooterguy vermeld dat Vincotte de keurder is. Op grond van wat ze keuren weet ik niet want ik ken hun richtlijnen niet.  :Wink: 

Het type parren ken ik niet en de stroboscopen (zo eentje) is makkelijk met één hand te dragen zonder dat je er moe van wordt.  :Smile: 

Verder zie ik niet hoe schema's van toen nu nog van belang zijn.

Maar ik sluit me aan bij de rest: ga een kijkje nemen. Het is wel degelijk stevig. De kans dat je thuis van de trap valt, of bij het ophangen van een truss van de ladder dondert of een auto-ongeval krijgt is veel groter dan dat die pyramide naar beneden zal komen.  :Wink: 




EDIT: onderstaande post was dubbel.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Zon strobo ken ik wel, die ligt ook nog ergens bij ons in de schuur...5kW strobo...Als ik het dus vergelijk, hanger er PAR 64 lampen in...Die strobo weegt ongeveer een kilo of 10...PAR 64 rond 3/4 kg...Tel maar uit..;-)

----------


## Martijn2906

Nja , zal ik hier ook eens reageren omdat ik zelf van sommige reacties ook niet goed wordt.


Deze attractie zal heus de kermis niet op mogen als deze niet Veilig is / zou zijn.
Dat zou Stefan zelf ook wel weten als hij een beetje verstand zou hebben over de kermis zelf.

Ik zou zeggen bekijk de attractie eens in het echt .... en ook al durf je er niet in door die balk ... het is en blijft de mooiste breaker van de Benelux mede door die Trussbalken.

Speculaties over mensen die de ballen verstand van hebben wat er zoal op een kermis gebeurd en hoe er gekeurd wordt , bemoei je er ook vooral niet mee.

Deze attractie is Veilig genoeg al zeg ik het zelf  :Smile:

----------


## Upgrading your system

Beste mensen,

even een reactie: ik wil even verduidelijken dat het hier gaat om de rigging, niet de attractie zelf, die zal zowiezo best in orde zijn, geen twijfel heb ik daar over.

verder weet ik ook dat truss altijd doorbuigt, maar op deze foto's leken mij deze wel heel erg door te hangen. 
verder beweer ik ook nergens dat het niet veilig is, ik probeer alleen aan te geven dat uitspraken als: het is best stevig of het staat zo vast als een huis maar al te vaak worden gebruikt en het vervolgens toch afbreekt.

ik zie dit soort uitspraken altijd graag door berekeningen of feiten onderbouwd. 
verder zal het allemaal best in orde zijn. maarja, het zou niet vreemd zijn als zoiets instort, kijk maar eens verder op dit forum rond, het gebeurt vaker dan je denkt, bij mensen die het al jaren doen. via grote bedrijven enz ( vallend ledscherm in een stadion, afgebroken en ingestorte grid bij een concert) als je een beetje zoekt ga je het hier allemaal vinden. daarom dus de argwaan.

----------


## Martijn2906

> Beste mensen,
> 
> even een reactie: ik wil even verduidelijken dat het hier gaat om de rigging, niet de attractie zelf, die zal zowiezo best in orde zijn, geen twijfel heb ik daar over.



Ik Bedoel met Deze Attractie ook het Totaalplaatje  :Smile:

----------


## Banned

Keuringen op de kermis zijn strenger dan als een keuring op een festival ( die wordt 90% door de brandweer gedaan ) 

De keuringsmeesters op de kermis zijn van het liftinstituut of TUV of andere instantie's die door de gemeente of organisatie in is geschakeld.

Attractie's worden geheel grondig getest uit rapporten van voorgaande keuringen en als deze ouder zijn dan 1 maand wordt er een nieuwe keuring gedaan door betreffende keurder.

Er wordt gekeurd op metaalmoeheid, stroomveiligheid , beveiliging, manier hoe opgebouwd is ( blokken ) enz enz 

Ondanks deze keuringen gebeuren er helaas toch wel eens wat ongelukjes maar die zijn meestal ontstaan door stommiteit van de persoon die er als klant ingaat.

Keuring op een festival gebeurt meestal door de brandweer ( om te kijken of er voldoende vluchtroute is op de lokatie en naar de brandwering.

En over de Mooiste Breaker van Europa : in Duitsland reizen er wel mooiere !

----------


## Martijn2906

> Ondanks deze keuringen gebeuren er helaas toch wel eens wat ongelukjes maar die zijn meestal ontstaan door stommiteit van de persoon die er als klant ingaat.
> 
> En over de Mooiste Breaker van Europa : in Duitsland reizen er wel mooiere !



1. Jij Snapt het !!!  :Big Grin: 
2. Had het over de Benelux , in duitsland zijn er inderdaad mooiere maar dat terzijde

Eindelijk iemand die het snapt  :Wink: :P

----------


## Banned

tja ben zelf reiziger .......................

Maar er zijn altijd mensen die hier het toch beter weten !

----------


## rinus bakker

Hoi Mephisto,

wat betreft die verschillen in keuringsstrengheid van kermissen of festivals ben ik het helemaal met je eens. zie ook een eerdere posting.
En ik vermoed dat de regels die nu voor theaters en atracties gelden uiteindelijk (5 jaar? 10 jaar?) op 1 grote hoop zullen komen in een Europese Entertainment Richtlijn. En daar zullen de drive inns dan ook zeker onder gaan vallen.
We hebben zoiets in Nederland ook al eens gehad met alle 27 verschillende "Veiligheidsbesluiten", die allemaal samengebracht werden onder de Arbowet. 
Nou heb ik wel een aantal Europese regels en normen voor attractieveiligheid en de tekst van het Besluit Attractietoestellen (ofzo) en ik zal eens zien wat er daarin over dit soort van dingen als truss te vinden is.
Ik meende tot voor kort dat deze richtlijnen vooral betrekking hadden op de veiligheid van de attractieapparatuur zelf, en niet zozeer op de decormatige aankledingen eromheen.
Maar als je er zo dicht bij zit als jij heb je allicht een voorbeeld van een keuringsdocument of kan er gemakkelijk eens ééntje inzien.
Geef dan even door wat de keuringsgrondslagen (normen, regels enz zijn) dat scheelt mij een hele hoop geblader en gezoek. 
En zijn we op het forum weer een stapje verder met dit topic.  

gr
Rinus

----------


## Banned

Ik heb geen voorbeeld van keuringsrapporten omdat het ook een geheimhouding is ( meestal patenten ) van attractie's.

Ik kan je wel zeggen dat dat er regelmatig gekeurd wordt op elke splitpen die je moet plaatsen. er wordt regelmatig metaalmoeheid gekeurd.

beveiligingen worden nagekeken of alles wel correct werkt constructie wordt nagekeken bla bla bla ga zo maar door.

De keuringen op festivals is vindt ik erg slecht !! Heb zelf een aantal achter de rug waar de brandweer alleen de backdrops controleren ( kijken naar label )  trusskonstruktie bijna nooit en of er rondom het podium voldoende ruimte is zonder obstakels voor nooduitgangen, verder geen controle en als je geluk hebt wordt er bij de stroomaanvoer geneusd ( er wordt letterlijk gekeken ) dus geen steekproeven of testen.

op de kermis gaat dat wel wat strenger. maar goed daar hebben we het over gehad.

ik zal wel eens kijken of ik iets kan vinden van rapporten waar we niets meer mee doen ( alles moet op de attractie blijven )

----------


## rinus bakker

> 1) Ik heb geen voorbeeld van keuringsrapporten omdat het ook een geheimhouding is ( meestal patenten ) van attractie's.
> 
> 2) Ik kan je wel zeggen dat dat er regelmatig gekeurd wordt op elke splitpen die je moet plaatsen. er wordt regelmatig metaalmoeheid gekeurd.
> 
> 3) beveiligingen worden nagekeken of alles wel correct werkt constructie wordt nagekeken bla bla bla ga zo maar door.
> 
> 4) De keuringen op festivals is vindt ik erg slecht !! Heb zelf een aantal achter de rug waar de brandweer alleen de backdrops controleren ( kijken naar label ) trusskonstruktie bijna nooit en of er rondom het podium voldoende ruimte is zonder obstakels voor nooduitgangen, verder geen controle en als je geluk hebt wordt er bij de stroomaanvoer geneusd ( er wordt letterlijk gekeken ) dus geen steekproeven of testen.
> 
> 5) op de kermis gaat dat wel wat strenger. maar goed daar hebben we het over gehad.
> ...



1) Je mag de patentspecifieke details gewoon weglaten hoor. Het gaat mij meer om hoeveel % de attractie zelf wordt bekeken, en hoeveel % er nog rest voor decor en 'omliggende' constructie. 
2) wat is regelmatig? in elke stad opnieuw? of pakweg één op de vijf of zoiets?
3) welke beveiligingen? mechanische? elctrische? electronische? en welke constructie doel je op? zit daar ook zoiets als die trussen in?
4) eens - mijn ervaring is gebaseerd op het controleren van tijdelijke tribunes bij (grote) evenementen - toen er net ééntje in Bastia op Corsica bij een Europacupfinale voetbal was ingestort... met veeeeel gewonden!
Dat heeft in NL destijds ca. 1/2 a 3/4 jaar geduurd, en toen was het weer helemaal over... 
Want controleren en inspecteren zijn wel WERK-woorden, en ja ....
dat is in 'regeling- en handhaaf-land' nou eenmaal een vies woord.
5) maar nu gaat het meer om de technische details en de grondslagen voor die keuring.....
doen die keurder ook iets met proefbelastingen? Dummy-loads met het gewicht van 1,25 x een echte persoon? 
6) alle details zijn welkom - zonder bedrijfsgeheimen te hoeven verklappen uiteraard,
- maar ik neem toch aan dat de betreffende keurder te werk gaat aan de hand van NEN-EN 1050, de norm die zo ongeveer alle denkbare risisco's / gevaren beschrijft. 
En die je als exoploitant niet graag wilt terugzien in de betreffende attractie.

----------


## @lex

Beste ieder1,

 Heb met veel interesse dit topic gelezen. Het is duidelijk dat er wat dingen gevoelig liggen. Kan me voorstellen dat de mensen die dit regelmatig opbouwen moe worden van het gissen van de mensen die de zaak beoordelen ahv de foto's.

 Ik zou graag eens een berekening/benadering zien van een versimpelde vergelijkbare constructie. Bijvoorbeeld:

-overspanning van 18 meter 
-alu driehoek-truss 30*30cm
-vierwegverdeler in het midden
-gelijkmatige belasting van 40 parren 56 inclusief barren en kabels

Ik snap dat het allemaal giswerk is, maar vraag me gewoon af of we dan van een veilige situatie kunnen spreken of van een zekere onvielige situatie.

Hoe is de spatkracht in de poten? Toelaatbaar of onverantwoord?

Rinus, zie jij kans?

Groeten, @lex

----------


## Jugfire

Laatst op een feestje geweest waar ik het volgende tegenkwam.
http://www.jugfire.nl/dq12k6.jpg

sorry type foutje

----------


## GuntherM

> Laatst op een feestje geweest waar ik het volgende tegenkwam.
> http://www.jugfire.nl/dq12k6b.jpg



Hm pagina is niet beschikbaar, ben je zeker dat je de juiste link hebt geplaatst?

----------


## Banned

Er wordt regelmatig gecontroleert door inspecteurs bij elke kermis, Hoewel er inderdaad 1X per maand door een instituut word gekeurd ook moet de attractie elk jaar naar een grote keuring ( een soort APK )

Bij de keuringen wordt streng gecontroleerd op alles wat demonteerbaar is dus ook van de attractie en de decoratie.

----------


## Contour

Hallo,

Mochten jullie er over een tijdje nog niet uitzijn dat wil ik de constructie wel in KRASTA of ANSYS modelleren en controleren op acceptabele spanningen. Daarvoor moeten we dus de beschikking krijgen over de normen die gelden voor kermissen.

Zo op het oog lijkt deze constuctie mij overigens niet de allerstevigste. Omdat de 4 trussbalken die de pyramide vormen schuin staan werkt er een horizontale krachtscomponent op de verticale trussen. Deze zal zorgen voor een buigend moment op deze verticale trussen. Persoonlijk zou ik, als de vrije ruimte het zou toestaan, trekdraden monteren om deze belasting op te nemen. 

De belasting op de 4 trussen die de pyramide vormen is in een eerste benadering overigens eenvoudig te berekenen door de zwaartekracht (verdeelde belasting door eigengewicht truss en parren) te onbinden in een component loodrecht op de truss (buigspanning) en een component parallel aan de truss (normaalspanning). Hierbij ga je er dus vanuit dat de verticale trussen niet vervormen/verplaatsen. 

Hier een voorbeeld van een simpel model in KRASTA:

http://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=truss2zf2.jpg

Met vriendelijke groet:

Ir. W. de jong (staalconstructeur)

----------


## Upgrading your system

Wow, Ik begrijjp wel waarom dat zwarte doekje eromheen zit

----------


## SmeP

> Mochten jullie er over een tijdje nog niet uitzijn dat wil ik de constructie wel in KRASTA of ANSYS modelleren en controleren op acceptabele spanningen.



Krasta, Ansys? ik heb er nooit van gehoord, maar klinkt erg interessant. :Smile:  
Heb je misschien wat meer info over die software? Google verwijst naar italiaanse sites, maar daar kom ik niet uit...

grtz

----------


## DJ nn

om kort en bondig te zijn: is dit stevig?: JA
ik heb ooit eens iemand in zo'n attractie zien kruipen (truss wel te verstaan) en hij ging tot 3/4 van midden, het boog wel door maar hij raakte heel terug

of het veilig is laat ik aan profs over

----------


## Mark-LED

> om kort en bondig te zijn: is dit stevig?: JA\
> ik heb ooit eens iemand in zo'n attractie zien kruipen (truss wel te verstaan) en hij ging tot 3/4 van midden, het boog wel door maar hij raakte heel terug
> 
> of het veilig is laat ik aan profs over



En hoelang hing die persoon er dan in ?

Is puur een moment opname, zegt dus *niks* over belasting op lange termijn.

----------


## Joost van Ens

Vroeger werd er gerekend met bekende gegevens, kon je ook op papier wat aantonen!

wedden dat het verschil uitmaakt dat jij of ik door een truss kruipt? beide malen kruipt er "iemand" door, maar zinds wanneer is dat een maatstaf?

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

> Laatst op een feestje geweest waar ik het volgende tegenkwam.
> http://www.jugfire.nl/dq12k6.jpg
> 
> sorry type foutje



Hey, dat is een van de tenten van DefQon 2006 geweest. De trussen en takels waren van Flashlight/APR.Heb van die tent bizarre foto's wat betreft schuine reeptrek etc etc

In een vergelijkende tent heb ik in de truss geklommen/gelopen, daar werden minder gekke halsbrekende toeren uitgehaald wat rigging betreft.....

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

> Laatst op een feestje geweest waar ik het volgende tegenkwam.
> http://www.jugfire.nl/dq12k6.jpg



deze foto is toch ook erg vaag.
wat gebeurt er achter dat doekje?
de truss loop in ieder geval niet mooi in 1 rechte lijn door.

----------


## Jugfire

Volgens mij is de foto redelijk duidelijk =]
Maar het is idd gissen naar hetgeen achter dat doekje.

Mijn idee is dat er tijdens het hijzen iets ongelooflijk fout is gegaan met de hijs actie. Hoe dit gekomen is en waardoor is mij onbekend.
Maar een doekje om de truss zo maakt het wel erg verdacht.

Verder hebben ze wel gezorgt voor een noodoplossing doormiddel van een bridle safe naar de tentpaal toe of de takel, zie het niet meer helemaal precies.
De takel die er boven hangt is een 2 tonner verlinde.

Overigens ik bekijk net de foto en zit me te bedenken als je naar die truss kijkt en de lijnen van de onderste buizen volgt lijkt het er op dat een knietje het begeven heeft.
Maar dat is louter speculatie.

----------


## SmeP

Anders geformuleerd dan maar :Frown:  

De truss lijkt me niet aan elkaar geklopt, volgens mij zit er een pipe met scaff door de truss gestoken, en daaraan de takel, wel netjes dat er nog wat safety's aan hangen.
Maar dit is geen materiaal van de riggingbox, die hebben andere connectors, en volgens mij ook geen getordeerde truss

----------


## kokkie

Met deze foto kan je helemaal niets!!!
Dus een zinloze discussie totdat er een foto is zonder doekje en met de kettingzak aan de andere kant. Anders kun je onmogelijk zeggen of het goed of fout is wat hier gebeurt.

----------

